# Sticky  Adding Your Contribution to the MK2 Knowledge Base



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Please contact one of the Forum members if you have anything you'd like to contribute to the Knowledge Base. This can include your own How To, DIY or FAQ on any topic related directly to the Mk2 TT or related topics such as factory or third party documentation, information on engines, or engine components, wheels, brakes, etc.

Similarly, if you come across any good tips or How-Tos when you are browsing any other forum (including YouTube channels), please create a post in the main Mk2 Forum with a URL link to the source, and remember to include the author's username so that appropriate credit can be given.

I'll trawl through this thread regularly and harvest out good tips and How-To links and move them into the Mk2 Knowledge Base itself.

Thanks  

*Any posts started in the KB will be moved and/or deleted unless approved by myself or another Moderator. *


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's a how to for reverse camera

viewtopic.php?t=981945

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Lea and SwissJetPilot. That's a very comprehensive work.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not written by me this time, but I think it'd be a valuable addition to the KB:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1095889


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There is a June 2013 TTRS brochure in PDF format available to freely download on Google, I have a copy on my pad but unable to post it via photobucket unfortunately, can this be added for reference to forum members please.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I will catch up when I get back from a few days walking in Snowdonia.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT-driver said:


> Not written by me this time, but I think it'd be a valuable addition to the KB:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1095889


Now added to KB.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Templar said:


> There is a June 2013 TTRS brochure in PDF format available to freely download on Google, I have a copy on my pad but unable to post it via photobucket unfortunately, can this be added for reference to forum members please.


I found a March 2013 brochure so I have added to this thread viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332533 in the KB.

Do you have a link for the June version? It didn't come up in my searches.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Parts list forreverse camera
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=981945


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Footwell lights
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=145743


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Rattling parcel shelf
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1376625


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Templar said:


> There is a June 2013 TTRS brochure in PDF format available to freely download on Google, I have a copy on my pad but unable to post it via photobucket unfortunately, can this be added for reference to forum members please.


Brittan : 
Not sure if you found the MY2013+ brochure but I have it via PDF if you want to pm me you email addy so I can send it you ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Head unit reviews:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1369753


----------



## succis (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,
there's an link to my DIY window washer pump / reservoir How to manual.

Thank's for an great site !

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1470209


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

succis said:


> Hi,
> there's an link to my DIY window washer pump / reservoir How to manual.
> 
> Thank's for an great site !
> ...


Thanks succis, your How To has been added to the Knowledge Base. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Spark plugs replacement video on BWA 2.0l

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1951153

Best regards!


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1951449

Cam follower on Hih pressure fuel pump video 

BWA engine


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello! Next video in my series, fuel filter change! 

Hope you guys like it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfZEh- ... e=youtu.be

BR


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Helloo! A small video on diverter valve change, with a tip on replacing the original allen screws with standard 10mm hex.

M6 16mm - you need 3 screws

Good luck!


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey guys! Im back again after awhile, there has been a lot of work lately.

I made a video on replacing front suspension, it should cover almost everything so make sure to check it out and like the vid! Cheers!


----------



## Reamesy (Jul 31, 2021)

Rattle noises from brakes can sound very load and as if they are coming from elsewhere.

I found this out as posted here

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2020421


----------

